# Tamil: Death the game he played



## jasminasul

Hello,
I'm translating an Indian film and I am having problems with the English subtitles. This is the translation of some text that appears on screen:
Honor the lullaby he listened to. *Death the game he played.*
Hopefully this is not against the rules.







Could it be: Death is the game he played?


----------



## amiramir

Just FYI, this isn't Hindi. It's Tamil, according to Google Translate. This is not useful, but it says it means: Honor he is asked lullaby. Death He is Adiyvinayadhi.


----------



## jasminasul

Thank you, amiramir. It's not helpful but thanks for your time.


----------



## dojibear

jasminasul said:


> Honor the lullaby he listened to. *Death the game he played.*


This sounds poetic. In normal prose it is: 

_Honor was the lullaby that he listened to. Death was the game that he played._

Even that is metaphorical. How is "honor" a lullaby? How is "death" a game?


----------



## jasminasul

Great, thank you.
I understand that this refers to one of the characters. He was taught from childhood by his parents to be an honourable man. Then -I can't explain further because I'm bound by an NDA- he concocted a plan to kill a lot of people.
It's rather cryptic so this is only conjecture on my part.


----------

